# Old Electric Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I fancy some old battery power, so I`ll put this on when I get up in the morning...

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels circa 1965*










Anyone else got some old quartz, electric balance, tuning fork or whatever watches from the last century they`d

like to share?


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I guess since it's electric Sunday i'll put this one on in the morning then.










I'd really like to pick up a tuning fork at some point but there are so many others i'd like to see first.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

weird but I just replaced the cell in this!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Always happy to wear this one...................










Have a great Sunday everyone

Alexus.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I show yu this old LIP.










But sorry, I will wear this automatic Rodana I rcvd this morning from US, that's my second bumper watch.

Bertrand


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Laying out this 1974 Timex quartz with a balance wheel movement for the morning. I am quite partial to the "telephone" dial since I spent 35 years in that industry.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Electric Sunday? Why not









I'll wear this one in the morning - a recent restoration. It's a Timex Dynabeat ( I just love that name - DYNABEAT







).


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Sorry guys, I have no electric watches left, I'm afraid. So will have to wear this oldie instead

Seiko 7025:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Ok I'll play: it will be this rather nice Accutron for me then...










Cheers

Steve


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Good choice for a Sunday oldies theme.

I haven't had this one out for awhile......I believe it to be a 70's vintage.

* 70's ROAMER Searock*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Hummer time


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My only watch with a battery


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Hamilton Electronic today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Anyone else got some old quartz, electric balance, tuning fork or whatever watches from the last century they`d
> 
> like to share?


Now this is my kind of topic...I've got one or two Mac.

*Junghans Dato-Chron*


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

not electric but the next step, one of the first lcd watch: Swissina digital










have a nice sunday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's the nearest thing I've got to an old electric.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I won't be wearing one, but I will be working on my only electric one later today.

This is how it looks at the moment


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Love that Junghans









I've only got one old, and currently working, electric - it comes in a box like this










and looks like this


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Weird, I put this on before I saw the Forum


















Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I always say it but I'm going to again. Paul that Junghans is gorgeous. Well my only true electric is a Yema Super Navygraf. just checked photos and ive only huge ones, so I will have to do, or upload, some more. Hopefully post a pic later.

Andy


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I fancy some old battery power, so I`ll put this on when I get up in the morning...


What? you need a jump start this morning?









Here you are -










the *PRE-lectric* windy-up Dundee special I'm working on this weekend, this is the "before" picture, I'm hoping to post an "after" picture sometime this week before we head off on hols (watches at my daughters, not here for chummy thieves whilst away) - but to keep in with the leccy theme at least a bit, I'm wearing the new Jialilei 1p *QUARTZ* watch from HK. I suspect this will be a beater to take on hols, and maybe another yet to be decided.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My only true electric watch... Rotary Aquadive....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> My only watch with a battery


Very nice









I`d like to be wearing my one but it`s with Steve at Ryte Time having it`s back polished & a bit of dust removed from under the crystal.



Omega Megaquartz 32Khz circa mid 1970s












Silver Hawk said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else got some old quartz, electric balance, tuning fork or whatever watches from the last century they`d
> ...


I knew you`d approve Paul, love that Junghans












compas said:


> not electric but the next step, one of the first lcd watch: Swissina digital
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s old & it`s electric, unless someone found a way to power it by steam









Anyway as usual when I wear the Hamilton I have to wear it`s East German powered cousin









*Services Electric, 17 Jewel UMF #25 Movement, circa 1970*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> My only true electric watch... Rotary Aquadive....


That Jon, is my absolute favourite Rotary







:heart:







:heart:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

strange_too said:


> I won't be wearing one, but I will be working on my only electric one later today.
> 
> This is how it looks at the moment


I didn`t know Omega did a mystery dial
















:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Dam I can't play







currently away at the moment and have only one watch with me which isn't old or electric


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Dam I can't play
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK Phil but if you were at home which old lecky would you wear?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Dam I can't play
> ...


I don't have any of those either









Edit: If I did it would probably be something from Paul's wonderful collection


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Well as my Omega is with Keith at the moment the only other old watch I have that's electric is this

_Seiko Timetron_










Rich


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > My only true electric watch... Rotary Aquadive....
> ...


LOL, and mine too


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i think i'll dig this accy out (probably need a new battery though, hmmm, i think i pulled the crown out so it may still be ok)










or mebbe this one...(will deffo need a battery!)










but then again.....










i'd forgotten about this 'un, from memory it has an ETA module within...










damn, i'll probably just put one of these on- no cells to have to change


















have a happy sunday and don't even think about having to go back to work tomorrow









rgds, john


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Well if you need to send it to Ryte Time don`t get that Jason to look after it for you, he lives too far away

& is not to be trusted









There`s bound to be another, much more trustworthy forum member, near at hand who`ll keep it safe


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

johnbaz said:


> have a happy sunday and don't even think about having to go back to work tomorrow


Tomorrow?









This afternoon more like


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Jon that is absolutly fantastic!







Any chance you could post some more pics of this pleeeeaaase?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Mach... sadly (for you) this one runs like a dream... I'll see what Ive got that needs work... 

Stuart... Have a search on 'Rotary' and then on 'Aquadive' - either should find you pics of when I got it and when Foztex collected it for me... He did some wonderful close ups.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

my 'fave' in this thread would be the gruen dive watch closely followed by the rodana bumper auto







:jawdrop:

john


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> Mach... sadly (for you) this one runs like a dream... I'll see what Ive got that needs work...
> 
> Stuart... Have a search on 'Rotary' and then on 'Aquadive' - either should find you pics of when I got it and when Foztex collected it for me... He did some wonderful close ups.


Jon, give us a wristshot! they are so huge it's hysterical. Stuart, heres the original thread from when I snagged this beauty for Jon. Its NOS and there are so many things I love about it, the hands, movement and sugary lume to name but a few.

Andy


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

OK I'll play and strange as I put a new battery in this old thing a week or so ago. I think some of you guys are tuning into my thoughts, believe me it's not worth it honest







.










Jon I love that Rotary mate, perfect for summer wear. I'm intrigued about the size and would love to see a wrist shot though.

Mike if you don't wear that megaquartz I'd happily give it a new home and some wrist time







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm - this is one a toughie

Sunday - yes it is.

Old - but not that old.

Electric - well a bit convoluted, a mechanical winding mechanism, which charges up a battery, which provides *electric*







power to the movement.

TaDa = Kinetic !!!










Enjoy your Sunday - mine will last until Tuesday when I arrive in Oz... yeeha! Jolly Holidays


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont own a proper electric, so Ill wear my Seiko 0634 5009 for the afternoon


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Old but not electric, picked up this week from the ebay bargain bucket










Andrew


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Sadly, I don't a own true electric....YET. So, I'll have to settle for this today...

*Swiss Army VIP Odyssey*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't have many non-mechanical watches, but here are two of those that I do have...





(I think the 22 jewel quartz Swatch chronographs are great cheap beaters...)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The first radiocontrolled wristwatch, Junghans Mega1


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

i have no electrics. however one i would love to own.










Sorry Neal for nicking your pic


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these two before coming to work....

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980s*










*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch issued 1997*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Mrcrowley said:


> i have no electrics. however one i would love to own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem Paul


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

foztex said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Mach... sadly (for you) this one runs like a dream... I'll see what Ive got that needs work...
> ...


Cheers Jon & Andy - A great thread to read and probably my favourite watch seen on this forum to date - fantastic guys.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed over to this for the rest of the evening, it's not Electric but it's old


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i need a new battery in this,it does fit the criteria for today .










so instead was wearing this ,i love this on this strap now.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Have changed over to this for the rest of the evening, it's not Electric but it's old


Lovely Phil. Great picture too.









I've gone for a 6309 for the rest of the evening. Last few hours rest before another weeks work


















Rich


----------

